# The Dancing Grebes



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

Every animal has an interesting courtship ritual.  Even these:


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

win231 said:


> Every animal has an interesting courtship ritual.  Even these:


I've found that whether you like an animal or not, there are ALWAYS fascinating things to learn about them.


----------

